

Java developers are what's wrong with java? no. - cfontes
http://www.theserverside.com/news/thread.tss?thread_id=61882

======
mindcrime
Blah, blah, blah, Java, blah, XML, blah, EJB, over-engineering, blah, blah,
blah, web services, blah, blah, java, culture, blah, ejb, blah, transactions,
blah, blah, blah, yada, yada, yada.

I call bullshit on this entire discussion. There are good and bad programmers
using all languages and platforms, a bad programmer can write FORTRAN in any
language; complex solutions are sometimes called for, and sometimes not;
sometimes the "pragmatic" thing to do _is_ to build in flexibility for
unanticipated scenarios, sometimes doing so is just over-engineering.

None of this has a damn thing to do with Java (or any other language, library
or platform) per-se... it's just hip to bash Java and Java programmers these
days. It's what the cool kids are doing, so it must be right, no?

Let's just quit wasting our time on these pointless discussions and worry
about building cool shit; whether we're building it in Java, C#, Python, C++,
Ruby, Haskell, Erlang, Scala, Clojure, Groovy, Tcl, Perl, Ada, APL, FORTRAN,
COBOL, RPG/400, PL/I, Intercal, Brainfuck, Befunge, Whitespace or whatever.

